# Odor absorbing plants that are useful to mouse owners



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I found this on a snake forum and decided to share it.

The plants are in order of efficiency.









Before getting any, please do research on each plant. Peace lilies are toxic to many animals. English Ivy is toxic to cats (not sure about other animals). If you have a plant chewing cat like I do, definitely don't get any toxic plants for your house.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

that sounds interesting. It's a real pity my mice are in the basement. Plants don't do too well there 
I really would like to give it a try


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Serena said:


> that sounds interesting. It's a real pity my mice are in the basement. Plants don't do too well there
> I really would like to give it a try


Probably wouldn't work out in a basement. Unless you feel like carrying plants upstairs for sunlight every so often lol


----------

